

UK's Yieldify Raises $11.5M from SoftBank and Google Ventures to Fix E-Commerce - Amaresh
http://techcrunch.com/2015/06/25/uk-martech-startup-yieldify-raises-11-5m-from-softbank-and-google-ventures/

======
jonnyblackmore
Nice congrats guys!!

------
NickWhitcroft
Superfantastic.

------
sbennett29
pretty exciting news! well done

------
nathanolly
Googlefy?

------
antonywest
Excellent

